# Spinach Dip



## PieSusan (Dec 14, 2008)

This was the spinach dip that my mom served with crudites.

Spinach Dip

Ingredients:
1 pkg frozen spinach
1 medium onion, chopped fine
1 pint sour cream
salt, pepper and garlic powder to taste

Directions:
   Boil spinach according to package directions; drain and cool. Add spinach to sour cream, add onion (more or less according to taste) and seasonings. Serve with crisp fresh vegetables.

Note:
I also like to grate in a little fresh nutmeg


----------

